# Fluval Ebi Light I found a way to fix/replace it!



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

As I saw many have had problems with their light I guess it was time for mine to do the same, break down!!

Being in the maintanence industry and familiar with electrical issues, I checked the light with my electrical meter to see if there was power and there was so the problem was in the Cheap China bulb.

Because I bought the light off a member and did not have reciepts, I couldn't return it and seeing that they sell these 13watt plc bulbs at home depot it was an easy fix.....

Except for the reflector which was held on by the housing that fluval so cleverly molded around the light fixture.( I guess they did this so that you had to buy their light otherwise you wouldnt be able to mount the reflector)

Wrong I took a dremel and drill and went to work  first I tried cutting the hard black membrane around the light but it still didnt release... so out came the dremel and sheared the black membrane then I used a drill and drilled the four corners carefully not cracking the glass tube into my hands. After this it was still stuck so I ended breaking off the glass tube with pliers and twisting it from the inside out, after struggling with it for 15mins managed to pull the plastic off the bulb. After this I used the dremel to smooth out a ridge that they have inside the fixture which took another 30mins being carefull not to dremel too much and making sure the new light fit smoothly and snug 

The whole ordeal took me about 1 hr but now that its done I dont have to worry about replacement.

If anyone is interested in making their Ebi fixture accept cheaper 13w pl bulbs pm me...Ofcourse My labour is not free but then if you have to replace the bulb it wont cost you an arm and leg. ( I also have 13w bulbs available)


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

btw u dont need a receipt to return it, i returned 2 at PJ's pets in richmond today and got 2 in-box ones
there are also 13w bulbs of a different manufacturer there but the same socket design/shape


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> btw u dont need a receipt to return it, i returned 2 at PJ's pets in richmond today and got 2 in-box ones
> there are also 13w bulbs of a different manufacturer there but the same socket design/shape


I didnt know you dont need a reciept to return, anyhow I have a box of 13w plc so if they do burn out I can replace then with the snap of the thumb.

When you got the replacement lights from PJ was it the newer style lights?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looks exactly the same, but they said it was a new shipment


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Chris! thats thinking outside the box! good for you


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Shelley, I thought tO myself the hassle of driving to a store to get replacement lights every time these burnt which could be monthly was a pain and it would be easier for me to replace it with lights that I already have through work.... My building uses these in the pot lighting fixture so I get a discount when ordering by the box!!

Also the lights we order will last 6-8 months versus the original one which lasted 1 month....


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Great idea Tang Daddy. If only I had the ability to do this myself.

Mferko, they just let you return 2 without receipts and no questions asked? Did they mention anything about a recall or other people complaining about the fixtures? It's great that they did that, but seems too good to be true. I guess they can always send them back to Hagen.

I recently got an extra light from PJ's and it was part of the "new shipment" however the light flickers for a good 2 seconds before it turns on. I don't know if these have the new bulbs or not. I doubt it though. Anyway I will be returning them and getting them from another source.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hagen told me to do that, so i went there and did it, they said its the local hagen reps job to go around and get all the faulty fixtures and ship em to their warehouse

"We thank you for taking the time to contact us. I am sorry this has taken so long to respond. The Fluval EBI Lighting is being upgraded. It seems there ws a problem with the light bulb and the bulbs only lit for a relatively short time. You should call your pet store to see if they have received replacement fixtures for the EBI lights, which they should be able to exchange for you. We are requesting that all exchanged lights be sent to us here art head office, so the exchange must take place at the store level."


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Great idea Tang Daddy. If only I had the ability to do this myself.
> 
> Mferko, they just let you return 2 without receipts and no questions asked? Did they mention anything about a recall or other people complaining about the fixtures? It's great that they did that, but seems too good to be true. I guess they can always send them back to Hagen.
> 
> I recently got an extra light from PJ's and it was part of the "new shipment" however the light flickers for a good 2 seconds before it turns on. I don't know if these have the new bulbs or not. I doubt it though. Anyway I will be returning them and getting them from another source.


It isn't hard to mod them if you had a dremmel and drill, just watch your fingers and eyes!

As for your light flickering it's quite normal for these to do that as the bulb warms up the gas before igniting. I have way too much experience with these bulbs, and ballast!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> It isn't hard to mod them if you had a dremmel and drill, just watch your fingers and eyes!
> 
> As for your light flickering it's quite normal for these to do that as the bulb warms up the gas before igniting. I have way too much experience with these bulbs, and ballast!


rather be working on these than putting potlights in a high ceiling all day eh? 
(used to be a sparky too)


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> hagen told me to do that, so i went there and did it, they said its the local hagen reps job to go around and get all the faulty fixtures and ship em to their warehouse
> 
> "We thank you for taking the time to contact us. I am sorry this has taken so long to respond. The Fluval EBI Lighting is being upgraded. It seems there ws a problem with the light bulb and the bulbs only lit for a relatively short time. You should call your pet store to see if they have received replacement fixtures for the EBI lights, which they should be able to exchange for you. We are requesting that all exchanged lights be sent to us here art head office, so the exchange must take place at the store level."


Thanks for letting me know. I know where to go when/if mine finally kicks the bucket.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> rather be working on these than putting potlights in a high ceiling all day eh?
> (used to be a sparky too)


Hmm I dont know about being on a ladder working on lights all day A , more like coffee breaks, and going out for lunch with the boss. Most of the work is contracted out, Yah ,my friends envy my job! 



Atom said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I know where to go when/if mine finally kicks the bucket.


Yah man anytime!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you very much for the information, Tang Daddy! It's kind of you to disassemble your light and then fix it to see what's going on, and then post the information for us. I had no idea that the bulbs could be purchased from Home Depot (except for the reflector issue). 

I might try your suggestion. First, I will have to look up words like "dremmel" because that sounds like a furry gopher-like creature or a grommet to me (could be anything), but one of the best things about this hobby is learning new stuff all the time.

I like the idea of being able to buy any bulb for it, rather than having to purchase bulbs from one supplier. That's worth the alteration right there.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Any chance we can get some photos of the tutorial for folks like me and Morainy who may accidentally be harming some innocent gophers during the process 

Maybe next time you mod the light.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

not many pics to post otherthan it looks like the original fixture

the only difference is now any 13plc bulb can be put in!!


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

:| I just got home and mine died! But I didn't get it at PJ's. Do you know if I can still return it there?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this thread up! Anyone have problems with their light?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two of the originals and neither of them have died yet and I've had one since Jan. *Knock wood.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im more curious how many have not had problems with it


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yah I guess some peeps have had no problems, my friend has had his since November last year and it fires up everytime.... Mind you he doesn't have it on a timer so it's mostly off... He just turns it on whenever.

Mine however didn't last 1 month and was on a timer... After replacing the bulb it has never once had a problem solid as a rock, knock on drift wood!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had four and none of them lasted. The replacements seem fine. I suspect that there was a bad batch and if you were lucky enough to get one that wasn't in the bad batch, you'll be fine.


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Hagen was really cool about it. I called and without even asking for a serial number, receipt or anything they just sent me an entire fixture. No problems since then!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, AW replaced the first one for me and Hagen sent me replacements for the other three by mail. They didn't ask for a receipt or serial number, either, but after the new lights arrived I did take the old ones in to the store so that they could have them back.


----------

